

Show HN: GameDev News- It's like DN or HN for people who make games - manuele
http://news.powerupgames.io/

======
manuele
Hi there. Some friends and I built a social news platform (a la HN) especially
for people who make videogames. It's based on a MeteorJS social news project
called Telescope. We'd love your feedback!

------
AnEro
I have actually started making a game as a side project and was looking for a
game development/design counter part for HN.

~~~
manuele
Great, let us know about your side project!

------
krapp
Looks nice. Would i be able to post code? That's a feature I would really like
to see in a site like this.

~~~
lutusp
> Would i be able to post code? That's a feature I would really like to see in
> a site like this.

Just indent four spaces at the left margin and you have a readable listing:

    
    
        # Copyright (c) 2013, P. Lutus http://arachnoid.com
        # Released under the GPL http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html
    
        from numpy import arange
        
        # dimensional parameters for the set
        
        yl = -1.2
        yh = 1.2
        ys = .05
        
        xl = -2.05
        xh = 0.55
        xs = 0.03
        
        def mandelbrot(c):
          z = 0
          for n in range(10):
            z = z*z + c
            if(abs(z) > 2):
              return '.'
          return '*'
          
        s = ''
        for y in arange(yl,yh,ys):
          for x in arange(xl,xh,xs):
            s += mandelbrot(complex(x,y))
          s += '\n'
          
        print(s)
              
        Result:
    
        .......................................................................................
        .......................................................................................
        ..............................................................**.......................
        ...............................................................*.......................
        ................................................................*..**..................
        ................................................................***....................
        ...............................................................****....................
        ...........................................................***********.................
        ............................................................**********.................
        ...........................................................***********.................
        ...................................................*.......***********..........*......
        .................................................****..********************.....*......
        ................................................***********************************....
        .................................................********************************......
        ...............................................**********************************......
        .............................................************************************......
        .............................................*************************************.....
        ..........................**......*.........*****************************************..
        ............................***********.....***************************************....
        ............................********************************************************...
        ..........................*********************************************************....
        .....................*....*********************************************************....
        ......................************************************************************.....
        .....................***********************************************************.......
        ..*****************************************************************************........
        .....................***********************************************************.......
        ......................************************************************************.....
        .....................*....*********************************************************....
        ..........................*********************************************************....
        ............................********************************************************...
        ............................***********.....***************************************....
        ..........................**......*.........*****************************************..
        .............................................*************************************.....
        .............................................************************************......
        ...............................................**********************************......
        .................................................********************************......
        ................................................***********************************....
        .................................................****..********************.....*......
        ...................................................*.......***********..........*......
        ...........................................................***********.................
        ............................................................**********.................
        ...........................................................***********.................
        ...............................................................****....................
        ................................................................***....................
        ................................................................*..**..................
        ...............................................................*.......................
        ..............................................................**.......................
        .......................................................................................

~~~
krapp
If only Hacker News supported syntax highlighting and not adding a vertical
scrollbar to formatted posts...

------
dome82
Great! I really like and i was looking for something like that lately!

------
strwbrry
Not a fan of games but i like it.

